# peças acusatórias



## Lauzita

Olá, pessoal! Estou traduzindo uma carta rogatória e me deparei com termos que não conheço. Alguém poderia me ajudar? Principalmente com as palavras em negrito. A frase é a seguinte:

"responda por escrito à acusação *que lhe é feita nas peças acusatórias*.... sem, contudo, designar data para a a *oitiva *da ré...

Obrigada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Para ajudar:

peça acusatória - documento onde consta a acusação

data da oitiva da ré - data para inquirir a pessoa acusada


----------



## Lauzita

Obrigada. Mas vc sabe me dizer como posso traduzir "oitiva" e se "peças acusatórias" poderia ser piezas acusatorias?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Lauzita said:


> Obrigada. Mas vc sabe me dizer como posso traduzir "oitiva" e se "peças acusatórias" poderia ser piezas acusatorias?


Não, pois não conheço os termos legais em espanhol. Vamos ver se alguém do Forum com conhecimento do jargão legal (*Carfer*??) pode ajudar.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não, pois não conheço os termos legais em espanhol. Vamos ver se alguém do Forum com conhecimento do jargão legal (*Carfer*??) pode ajudar.


 
Bem... eu conheço o jargão legal português. O espanhol, no geral, não. Resta saber se em espanhol também se puder chamar '_pieza_' às peças/articulados processuais, ou que termo usam. As definições que Whosoyeu deu estão correctas. Já agora deixem-me sublinhar a curiosidade de no Brasil ainda se usar '_oitiva_' como sinónimo de _'audição/audiência/inquirição_', quando em Portugal já só sobrevive com o sentido de _'falar por ouvir dizer'_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Oitiva" é usada no Brasil unicamente como termo legal. Deixou de fazer parte do cotidiano.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Oitiva" é usada no Brasil unicamente como termo legal. Deixou de fazer parte do cotidiano.


 
Mas em Portugal, nem como termo legal. Como digo, a única sobrevivência é na frase feita _'falar/saber de oitiva'._


----------



## Mangato

_Pieza_, ússa-se sim no jargão judicial. 
_A este efecto enviará a la municipalidad que corresponda, copia certificada de la *pieza judicial* respectiva, ordenando la inscripción del reconocimiento en_ *...*

Quanto a oitiva, auditiva, nem ideia. Audiencia oral?
 Lémbra-me o nome duma rúa perto da minha casa, *Oidor Gregorio Tovar.* Por muitos anos não soube  que  oidor foi apelativo de juiz ou magistrado em séculos passados.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Quanto a oitiva, auditiva, nem ideia. Audiencia oral? *Acho que será algo do género *_*'para que la imputada declare/venga a declarar'*._
> Lémbra-me o nome duma rúa perto da minha casa, *Oidor Gregorio Tovar.* Por muitos anos não soube que oidor foi apelativo de juiz ou magistrado em séculos passados. *Igualmente em Portugal: 'ouvidor', que também já não existe*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Igualmente em Portugal: 'ouvidor', que também já não existe*

Mas que continua sendo usada no Brasil, agora de forma mais moderna, para substituir (em muitos casos) a palavra *"Ombudsman"**.* Também continua existindo a palavra "*Ouvidoria*".


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Igualmente em Portugal: 'ouvidor', que também já não existe*
> 
> Mas que continua sendo usada no Brasil, agora de forma mais moderna, para substituir (em muitos casos) a palavra *"Ombudsman"**.* Também continua existindo a palavra "*Ouvidoria*".


 

Parece-me un termo perfeito para o cargo.  Aqui por uma vez  salvamos do anglicismo.  *Defensor de Pueblo*

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Lauzita

Agradeço a todos pela atenção. Usarei "piezas acusatorias" e para oitiva "audiencia oral", como sugerido pelo amigo da Espanha.

Gracias!


----------



## Lauzita

Aproveito para pedir mais uma ajuda com a tradução das palavras: arrolar e juntada
"contados da juntada da presente carta...."
"arrolar testemunhas..."


----------



## Carfer

Também não sei, mas talvez ajude precisar os conceitos.
- _juntada_ é o acto de juntar um documento a um processo, ficando nele incorporado.
-_ arrolar_ é o acto de elaborar o rol, a lista das testemunhas. Diz-se que uma testemunha foi _arrolada_ quando o seu nome foi incluido na lista das testemunhas que se pretende que o Tribunal ouça.

Em todo o caso, parece-me que nenhum destes termos tem já relação com o tópico. Creio que se imporia abrir dois novos tópicos, Lauzita.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Também não sei, mas talvez ajude precisar os conceitos.
> - _juntada_ é o acto de juntar um documento a um processo, ficando nele incorporado.
> -_ arrolar_ é o acto de elaborar o rol, a lista das testemunhas. Diz-se que uma testemunha foi _arrolada_ quando o seu nome foi incluido na lista das testemunhas que se pretende que o Tribunal ouça.
> quote]
> 
> En textos jurídicos se puede leer pieza anexa, o pieza separada. Creo que anexa en este caso se corresponde con _juntada._
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Carfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Também não sei, mas talvez ajude precisar os conceitos.
> - _juntada_ é o acto de juntar um documento a um processo, ficando nele incorporado.
> -_ arrolar_ é o acto de elaborar o rol, a lista das testemunhas. Diz-se que uma testemunha foi _arrolada_ quando o seu nome foi incluido na lista das testemunhas que se pretende que o Tribunal ouça.
> quote]
> 
> En textos jurídicos se puede leer pieza anexa, o pieza separada. Creo que anexa en este caso se corresponde con _juntada._
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelo que depreendi deste processo venezuelano, _'pieza anexa'_ corresponde antes ao nosso '_apenso'._ Trata-se dum volume (ou de vários nos processos mais complexos) que fica apenso  ao processo principal (antigamente até eram cosidos com linha). A '_juntada'_ não é um volume, um conjunto de documentos, é sim _o acto_ de incorporar um documento num processo, isto é, a Secretaria do tribunal recebe um documento e incorpora-o nos autos, no processo, junta-o aos demais documentos que compõem o processo. Esse acto de incorporar é o que se chama a '_juntada_', nome que também é dado à cota que é lavrada no processo para dar conta e registar essa incorporação (Ex.: _JUNTADA - Aos [tantos] dias ... juntei aos presentes autos o [documento] num total de [tantas] folhas - [Assinatura do escrivão]' _
Click to expand...


----------

